# Erreur 70012 périphérique vidéo



## Nigelles (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé un lecteur graveur dvd dans un G4, celui-ci est reconnu mais l'application Lecteur dvd plante avec ce message "impossible de trouver un périphérique vidéo valide pour la lecture". J'ai trouvé des centaines de messages pour ce problème sur différents forums mais pas une seule solution proposée. Est-ce que quelqu'un a LA solution ?
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## KERRIA (19 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

Ton G4 c'est quoi ?
Le lecteur acheté c'est quoi?

Es tu sur de la compatibilité du lecteur avec ta machine ?
Quand tu l'as acheté as tu dis que c'était pour cette machine?

A plus


----------



## Nigelles (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est un vieux G4 power pc gigabit. Le lecteur c'est un lecteur récupérer sur un pc (PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-111D). Il peut ne pas être compatible en vidéo mais lire quand même les audios et être reconnu par le système ?
Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Si t'es sous X.4 essaie PatchBurn.


----------



## Nigelles (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci ! je suis sur Léopard (10.5)..


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Ah, bah tu peux toujours essayer, tu ne risque pas d'abîmer quelque chose.
J'ai le même graveur (dans un boîtier externe en FireWire) et il est reconnu aussi bien en X.3, X.4 et X.5.
Mais je me demande s'il ne faut pas faire une mise à jour du firmware, jette un oeil chez Pionner


----------



## mEndarine (18 Mars 2012)

Salut, 
je ne sais pas si cette option a déjà été proposée auparavant sur ce Topic, mais, pour celle et ceux qui utilise un lecteur dvd externe, ou qui ont des soucis avec leur lecteur interne, vous pouvez tout simplement utiliser *VLC* (pensez à aller dans vos paramètres système pour définir *VLC* comme lecteur vidéo par défaut). 

Dans votre liste de lecture *VLC*, ajoutez depuis votre image dvd sur votre bureau, le dossier "Vidéo-TS" et il se chargera puis se lancera dans votre lecteur. Hop c'est fini 

Sinon, vous pouvez aussi extraire et encoder en "zone zéro" vos films, grâce à *MACTHERIPPER*, mais attention, certain DVD sont protégés et du coup, la manipulation est impossible et vous fera planter votre application. L'avantage, c'est qu'une fois extrait dans votre disque dure, pour un peut que vous ayez de la place sur votre, vos, disque(s) interne(s) ou externe(s), où que vous irez, vos films favoris vous suivront en haute qualité, ce qui est moins encombrant que d'emporter un album DVD... mais, c'est encombrant sur votre machine ou vos disques optionnels...

Voila, premier post sur ce forum, j'espère pouvoir rendre service, bien heureux d'avoir trouvé cette adresse


----------

